# 84-89 Z31 300ZX online FSM



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

http://tboz.no-ip.com:10000/images/Nissan 300ZX FSM [84-86]/Nissan 300ZX FSM [84-86].rar

Or for more vehicle options: http://www.carfiche.com < This link also has FSMs covering 350Z, Altima, Skyline, Xterra, Q45, etc....


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks! That's invaluable, man.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

MaxQ said:


> Thanks! That's invaluable, man.


Your welcome.....


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Site above is no longer functional.

http://www.carfiche.com


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Good thing I got mine.  The very top one in my first post does still work, however. 84-86 300ZX.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Site above is no longer functional.
> 
> http://www.carfiche.com


Changed original post to reflect the new site. :cheers:


----------



## jbraun (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks a lot. they are awexome. i donated


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

fantastic Tim, i just got my 240's from there, ill post this in the 240 section too.


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> fantastic Tim, i just got my 240's from there, ill post this in the 240 section too.


what the diff between 88 and 87 and on that same note what the diff if any between 86 and 87 besides the body? :fluffy:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

rustyholtzen said:


> what the diff between 88 and 87 and on that same note what the diff if any between 86 and 87 besides the body? :fluffy:


 Z31.com has the answers you need.  There are numerous differences: transmission, engine changes, more emissions equipment... etc.


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Z31.com has the answers you need.  There are numerous differences: transmission, engine changes, more emissions equipment... etc.


but can i swap the motor that i just finshed building for my 86 in to my 87 and it still be the same wiring har or not. It would it just be a nice and smooth swap?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

rustyholtzen said:


> but can i swap the motor that i just finshed building for my 86 in to my 87 and it still be the same wiring har or not. It would it just be a nice and smooth swap?


Should bolt right in. Not much changed that way. Wiring should be pretty much the same, too.


----------



## sleeper-one (Apr 29, 2005)

*fsm*



♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> http://tboz.no-ip.com:10000/images/Nissan 300ZX FSM [84-86]/Nissan 300ZX FSM [84-86].rar
> 
> Or for more vehicle options: http://www.carfiche.com < This link also has FSMs covering 350Z, Altima, Skyline, Xterra, Q45, etc....


tried this,took 5 hrs to down load,and winzip cant open it any ideas??
really need to find the wiring diag. for my 86


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

sleeper-one said:


> tried this,took 5 hrs to down load,and winzip cant open it any ideas??
> really need to find the wiring diag. for my 86


download something called winrar. You can find it on Download.com probably


----------



## sleeper-one (Apr 29, 2005)

*thanks*



Xorti7 said:


> download something called winrar. You can find it on Download.com probably


Thanks alot!!! winrar opened it ..Now maybe i can find the info i need


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

:'( it doesn't have the 86 300ZX


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Darkstar said:


> :'( it doesn't have the 86 300ZX


Same as the 84-85. Changes came in 87 and 88.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't really know which one to get... It's got 84-86 then skips 87 and it goes to 88... I wonder which one I should use..


----------

